# Rockets aquire Fisher and Camby at the deadline



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don’t mind the Camby deal. His contract is decent and really isn’t a burden. Thabeet and Flynn were not doing anything here so something is better than nothing. Although Camby is in his upper 30's

Fisher, well I don’t know what this deal was honestly. Jordan Hill was decent but we did get Dallas' first rounder out of the deal so I guess that’s alright

Camby deal - Win
Fisher - Win I guess, but only because we got the pick. I can’t stand Fisher honestly. Former Laker and Jazz and just UGH. It seems almost sac religious that he's a Rocket. Maybe a buyout is on the horizon?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We got Camby for free. Buyout Fisher please, I'll even chip in my own money.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well Fisher was bought out, and Camby did pretty good for his first game as a Rocket. 8/8 for the night off the bench. Not bad
I think Fisher is on waivers today so he can sign elseware.


----------

